# Catholic Shampoo



## kruizer (Jul 24, 2018)

*TWO NUNS WERE SHOPPING AT A 7-11 STORE.  *


AS THEY PASSED BY THE BEER COOLER, ONE NUN SAID TO THE OTHER, "WOULDN'T A NICE COOL BEER OR TWO TASTE WONDERFUL

ON A HOT SUMMER EVENING?"


THE SECOND NUN ANSWERED, "INDEED IT WOULD, SISTER, BUT I WOULD NOT FEEL COMFORTABLE BUYING BEER,

SINCE I AM CERTAIN IT WOULD CAUSE A SCENE AT THE CHECKOUT STAND."


"I CAN HANDLE THAT WITHOUT A PROBLEM," THE OTHER NUN REPLIED, AND SHE PICKED UP A SIX-PACK AND HEADED FOR  THE CHECK-OUT.


 THE CASHIER HAD A SURPRISED LOOK ON HIS FACE WHEN THE TWO NUNS ARRIVED WITH A SIX-PACK OF BEER.

"WE USE BEER FOR WASHING OUR HAIR" THE NUN SAID, "BACK AT OUR NUNNERY, WE CALL IT CATHOLIC SHAMPOO

.

 WITHOUT BLINKING AN EYE, THE CASHIER REACHED UNDER THE COUNTER. PULLED OUT A PACKAGE OF PRETZEL STICKS,

AND PLACED THEM IN THE BAG WITH THE BEER.


HE THEN LOOKED THE NUN STRAIGHT IN THE EYE, SMILED, AND SAID:  "THE CURLERS ARE ON THE HOUSE."





 --


_**** R E M E M B E R  ****
Be kind and please remove my email  address if you forward, and use BCC.
                         Say no to Scammers. Thank you. _


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 24, 2018)

Cute joke.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2018)

Yell Buddy like that. Years ago I worked part time in a liquor store and my best customer was a Catholic Priest.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Jul 24, 2018)

Funny.  Brought back memories of being an altar boy having to stock beer in the fridge at the rectory.


----------



## MeatSkull (Jul 24, 2018)

What knight was at the round table?
Sir Cumference! :eek:


----------

